# Help!!! Red/blotchy face when crying really hard



## AquaDementia

Mia is not a cryer and rarely cries, but today she was upset and cried for about 10 mins. Nothing would settle her.
What worries me are the blotches on her face! This has happened 2 times before as well.

https://img403.imageshack.us/img403/227/miaaugust32008ab3.jpg

it usually disappears within 30 mins

anyone?


----------



## embo216

This happens to lily too, shes always had this, she suffered from milia when she was younger, just assumed shed got herself into such a paddy by crying it brought them all on, I think they just make themselves hot too, like heat spots. I dont think its anything to worry about, I might be wrong though hun. xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

i don't know but wanted to say...

i what a cutie!!she has grown so much!!


----------



## coz

I think its normal charlies face has gone like this a few times when hes got into a big cry xxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

my face always gets red and splotchy when I cry... her skin is likely just very sensitive, and the salty tears just irritate her skin-that is always what I thought of my own skin... sorry i fnot much help...:hug:


----------



## VanWest

This happened to Noah when they were looking at his ear, he had a rash on his face and head, I think it happens when they become really upset. I wouldnt be to worried unless it doesn't go away.Noah's doctor wasnt concerned when I showed him.


----------



## Wobbles

We had this wiht Caitlin and made a few posts about it panicing however I'm not sure about the lenght of tim eits taking to calm down with her it was within mseconds/minutes!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Aw poor you - isn't it horrible when they cry! As you know, Anna is not a cryer either, but has also been crying a lot today :( 

Don't know about the red blotchy spots - Could be the blood rushin to her head?

:hugs: Hope you're both okay x


----------



## missjess

Josh gets that too, I get that as well as I have ultra sensitve skin. Nothing to worry about hun! :hugs:


----------



## Newt

she is georgious hun :hugs: The same happens to Oscar when he crys


----------

